# FBAR question



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

I have to send them in for the last 6 years.Do you just send in the filled out forms or do you have to send in proof??

Thanks

Bernie


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

For FBARs you just send in the forms. If they have questions, they'll ask - but generally the FBARs are simple declarations. No proof required.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks

Bernie




Bevdeforges said:


> For FBARs you just send in the forms. If they have questions, they'll ask - but generally the FBARs are simple declarations. No proof required.
> Cheers,
> Bev


----------

